# My First Friends Came to Play Today! Photography



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Unfortunately I had to tell them that I could not play and that they needed to rest for a few weeks. They made a long journey to play with me, I feel sorry for them, but I think they will play more nicely after some rest.

Thanks to all the Gorillas who have helped me out in any way-gifting cigars to help me find my tastes, writing out reviews, helping me find friends, etc...- thank you so much!

I also got very lucky, the friends who play in paper were born in March of 2005- that means they are almost 2 years of age!

Okay, on to the important stuff:


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice one, Trent... I though you were done, BUT NO!!!!! When I get some money, Siglo discussions will occur. Enjoy those delicious cigars!!!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks again guys


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice one, Trent... I though you were done, BUT NO!!!!! When I get some money, Siglo discussions will occur. Enjoy those delicious cigars!!!!!


Heh, indeed man, indeed.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like your friends already.

Nice pick ups Trent !! And nice of you to let them nap and play at a later date.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice work, and now to hell with the 2 week rule and smoke one of those. I have had many nice cigars right off the truck.:ss 

Nice photos by the way.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice visitors...
can i be your friend too?:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice friends you got yourself there.
I wouldn't be nice to them at all.
That two week rule, became a two day rule, and now, I have it down to less than two hours.
Go for it. They were vaccum seeled.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

congrats on your first purchase, those look to be very tasty.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice smokes you have there - Mine are coming next week - enjoy:ss


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with Carlos. I ALWAYS smoke one the day I get them, then let them rest a few weeks.

Nice pick up by the way.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mmmm...ISOM's...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Those are some nice "friends" you've made.

It's going to take alot of will power not to reach in and light up one of each in the next few days.

Enjoy!


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice Bro, It's hard to wait isn't it .


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice. Just so nice. You can't go far wrong with friends as good as those.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Nice work, and now to hell with the 2 week rule and smoke one of those. I have had many nice cigars right off the truck.:ss
> 
> Nice photos by the way.


:tpd:


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

just watch out your coronas junior friends will kick your butt if yer not careful when they get up from there rest:bx :cb


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Glad to see everything arrived in good shape! Now smoke one! The remainder can rest, you owe it to yourself to enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will not smoke one now. I think next week though. Heh.

I went through and inspected all of the Bolivars. Some have some green splotches- mold I would guess. No big deal- seems to be very little. This may just be green splotches on the leaf, I don't know. One thing though- the Bolivars seem to have a light, golden sparkle to the leaf. Is this normal? I assume so. Perhaps rub off from the bands? But seems to be quite a bit- as in my fingers were sparkling. I have no worries, just wondering if anyone has seen the same.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

If you want just PM me your vendor name and I'll tell you if you should worry about anything.

The green spots are completely normal.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Some have some green splotches- mold I would guess. No big deal- seems to be very little. This may just be green splotches on the leaf, I don't know.


I have a couple Sig I's that have this. I, too, thought it was mold until I tried to remove it... it wouldn't come off.

It certainly appears to be some sort of "stain" on the wrapper, as oppossed to a "substance" on the wrapper. I convinced myself it was nothing to worry about.. 

I've only ever seen this on those Cohibas, though. Maybe some elders can chime in regarding this.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

erab said:


> I have a couple Sig I's that have this. I, too, thought it was mold until I tried to remove it... it wouldn't come off.
> 
> It certainly appears to be some sort of "stain" on the wrapper, as oppossed to a "substance" on the wrapper. I convinced myself it was nothing to worry about..
> 
> I've only ever seen this on those Cohibas, though. Maybe some elders can chime in regarding this.


My 05 Edmundos have this too...no big deal, it's just spots on the leaf.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Thanks guys. I will not smoke one now. I think next week though. Heh.
> 
> I went through and inspected all of the Bolivars. Some have some green splotches- mold I would guess. No big deal- seems to be very little. This may just be green splotches on the leaf, I don't know. One thing though- the Bolivars seem to have a light, golden sparkle to the leaf. Is this normal? I assume so. Perhaps rub off from the bands? But seems to be quite a bit- as in my fingers were sparkling. I have no worries, just wondering if anyone has seen the same.


The green patches are normal, have seen that frequently on island stick - probably parts of the leaf that were more dense and didnt ferment as thoroughly. Gold sparkles in the wrapper are minerals from the soil - no big deal here either.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

omowasu said:


> The green patches are normal, have seen that frequently on island stick - probably parts of the leaf that were more dense and didnt ferment as thoroughly. Gold sparkles in the wrapper are minerals from the soil - no big deal here either.


Perhaps lithium hm? Haha.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ermo said:


> If you want just PM me your vendor name and I'll tell you if you should worry about anything.
> 
> The green spots are completely normal.


PM Sent. Thanks bro.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice friends you have Trent, of course they are always welcome to play in my house  :dr


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

my friends will be here next week and I can hardly wait!
and I've seen the green spots on cubans before. wouldn't worry


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Nice friends you got yourself there.
> I wouldn't be nice to them at all.
> That two week rule, became a two day rule, and now, I have it down to less than two hours.
> Go for it. They were vaccum seeled.


I'm with you Carlos,I need rest! My cigars do not need rest.. 
Nice P/U Trent..


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

What else can be said? Sweet Haul :dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice pics! :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Love the last pic of the Boli CJs...nice pickup!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice looking pickup! Looks like the next herf's at your endz!



LiteHedded said:


> ...and I've seen the green spots on cubans before. wouldn't worry


:tpd:


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

hmm...Wonder if it's against any laws to light your friends on fire and attempt to smoke them....With friends like those I might be willing to risk it!!!:dr :ss Glad you finally got em Trent! Enjoy!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

MMMmmmm...looks tasty!!! 

I like the title of your post....I don't think anyone will be offended by that!!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Trent,

Those pictures brought a tear to my eye. You've got some will power there, I usually toast the feet of my friends as they walk in.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Resting is really a bitch.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOO NICEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cb


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice Trent !!! great photos... great score.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

wij said:


> Trent,
> 
> Those pictures brought a tear to my eye. You've got some will power there, I usually toast the feet of my friends as they walk in.


Haha, well I have some really great stuff to light on fire between now and the next few weeks thanks to you and a few other gorillas! :ss


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done! I just want reach out and touch them. Thanks for the ****(ISOM stogie pics)! :w


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome haul! Those pics are gonna have me drooling all night.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

great pick up now just dont go driving with them :r seriusly i dont think (actualy i know for a fact) i couldnt wait that long to light one up:ss


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

jitzy said:


> great pick up now just dont go driving with them :r seriusly i dont think (actualy i know for a fact) i couldnt wait that long to light one up:ss


Haha, well I killed my first Padron Anni yesterday to keep myself from grabbing either of these. I think tomorrow I will kill a generously gifted RyJ Tubo No.2 from JPH. I think by next week one of the Fonsecas will die though.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

TechMetalMan said:


> Haha, well I killed my first Padron Anni yesterday to keep myself from grabbing either of these. I think tomorrow I will kill a generously gifted RyJ Tubo No.2 from JPH. I think by next week one of the Fonsecas will die though.


nice :ss


----------

